
Google+ blocks post mentioning Dawn Sturgess Novichok death - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/+PeterdaSilva/posts/6aCK5G1P5He
======
dredmorbius
Posts linking to BBC News coverage are being denied by Google's social media
service.

